# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  مرحبا يا حلوين

## الوسادة

مرحبا يا حلوين كيكفم انضميت لمنتداكم و انا عم بدور عن شي للتوجيهي و قررت اسجل و ان شالله يكون وجهو خير 
ااممممممممم ما بدكم ترحبو فيي؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أهلا وسهلا فيكي 

و ان شاء الله تستمتعي معنا 

وشكرا إلك بإنضمامك للمنتدانا الغالي 

و ان شاء الله تنجحي بالتوجيهي وتحصلي على معدل عالي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اهلاً فيكي بالمنتدى وان شاء الله تنجحي بمعدل وتستفيدي من المنتدى

----------


## الوسادة

*تسلمي يا عمري من تمك لباب السما و شكرا على ترحيبك و زوئك يا ئمر*  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا الك معاذ و من تمك لباب السما يا رب و شكرا عالترحيب يا ئمر و ان شالله استفيد من المنتدى*  :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يخليكي يا رب 

وشكرا على زوقك الحلو

----------


## الوسادة

*و يخليـــــــــــك يااااا رب يا معاذ انت الزوء كله*  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلين وسهلين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## الوسادة

*ياااااااااااي شكرا كتير عالورد يا ورد و اسمك كتير حلو عنجد*  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الوسادة

*يا حبايبي و الله من زوئكم و سرعة ردودكم ما شفت ردك يا Ammar Qasaimeh شكرا الك كتير عنجد بس لي ما دعيتلي هههه لا لا بمزح شكرا عترحيبك و شكر تان يو تالت و رابع و خامس لمعاذ الزوووووووووووء و الله انك زوء شكرا كتير عترحيبك و سامحوني مرة تانية و الله ما شفتهم*

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا 
نورتيني 
وان شاء الله تستفيدي وتفيدي 

وان شاء الله تكوني خفيفة الظل علينا 
واهلا وسهلا فيكي يا مخده قصدي يا وساده  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): 

 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا شكرا عالترحيب الحلو لا لا ما تخاف رح اكون خفيفة الظل ان شالله*

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله 

اهلا وسهلا كمان مره

----------


## الوسادة

*تســــــــلم تســــــــلم يا جنتل منور*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
أهلا و سهلا ، و موفقة بالتوجيهي 
[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*يا عمي يا عمي شكرا شكرا كلك زووووووووووووووء شكرا يا محمد 
يااااااااااااااا رب من تمك لباب السما عطول 
*

*و ليش هالحزن كلو هاد تواقيع و آخر اخباري له له اضحك اضحك مع انو ما الي دخل بس ما بحب اشوف حد زعلان و اضل ساكتة*

----------


## The Gentle Man

قلبك ابيض ومسامح وما بيحمل الحقد على حدا

----------


## الوسادة

*يا سلملم ههههههههههه شو عرفك هو بصراحة هيك مع رشة هبل عليهم هههههههههههه شكرا جنتولة *

----------


## candle of dark

اهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *يا عمي يا عمي شكرا شكرا كلك زووووووووووووووء شكرا يا محمد* 
> *يااااااااااااااا رب من تمك لباب السما عطول* 
> 
> 
> *و ليش هالحزن كلو هاد تواقيع و آخر اخباري له له اضحك اضحك مع انو ما الي دخل بس ما بحب اشوف حد زعلان و اضل ساكتة*


 
ماشي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا يا candle of dark حبيبتي كلك زوء عى ترحيبك خجلتوني 
و ايووووووووون هيك يا محمد حمودة حمادة يللي بدك اياه هيك خليك شطور*

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا و سهلا
نورتي

----------


## الوسادة

*نووووووووووورك يا ئمر يا دموع الورد و الفرح شكرا على زووووووووووووووووووئك* 
 :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## الوسادة

*ياااااااااااااااااااي ما احلى الصورة شكرا تحية على الترحيب الحلو كلك زووووووووووء*  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## العالي عالي

*اهلا وسهلا فيكي ابلمنتدى
نورتي 
*

----------


## الوسادة

*شكراااااااااااا جدا يا العالي عالي 
نورك و الله و شكرا الك عالترحيب الحلو كتير 
كلك زوووووووووء*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اهلا و سهلا فيكي

بس طمنينا انشالله نجحتي بمعدل عالي؟

 :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

ام*مممممممم اهلين فيك و النور نورك و الله الحمد لله 83.4 
هاد مع فيزيا و الله 
و بدونها الله لا يزكرها بالخير 86
و شكرا الك ياااااااااااا رب كلك زوووووووووء
ترحيب رائع*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الف مبروك

منها للاعلى انشالله

 :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا شكرا و من تمك لباب السما ياااااااااااا رب 
و له له ليش التحطيم يا خالد مش مستاهلة عالعموم شكرا عالمباركة كلك زووووووووء*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لالالالالالالالالا :Db465236ff: 

انا عندي المزاج غلط...لأنه لازم اعدله و لازم اغير ستايل المنتدى حتى اغيره و النت رح يصير بطيء :Db465236ff: 

المزاج المحطم هاد قبل 5 شهور تقريبا :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> الف مبروك
> 
> منها للاعلى انشالله


 
انت يا خالد له له !!! :Icon3: 


اهلين فيك وسادة ... ومبروك  :Smile:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اهلى وسهلا فيك بيناتنا
و اهم اشي الف مبروووووووووووك على النجاح

وين الكنافه

الف اهلا و سهلا و الف مبروووووووووووووووووك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا حكيت انشالله

يجوز

اما انشاء...لا يجوز

----------


## آلجوري

> انا حكيت انشالله
> 
> يجوز
> 
> اما انشاء...لا يجوز


ومنكم نستفيد والله  :Icon3:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انتم الخير و الربكة

 :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*تسلمو يا رب صح الواحد فرحان و زعلان بنفس الوئت لأنو الناس يللي ئراب منو و صحابو و هيك مو ناجحين بس ان شالله بزبطو الفصل التاني لأنو مو يعني نجحنا الفصل الأول يعني خلصنا 
ههههههههههههههههههه يا سلملم شكرا الكم كتير عند انكم بتجننو و كلكم زووووووووء و بالنسبة لمزاجك يا خالد ازا هيك عادي 
و شكرا الكم يا خالد و الجوري و عاشق الحصن كلكم زوء عنجد 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

ياهلا ياهلا بالوسادة الخالية 

ان شاء الله يكون وجهك خير علينا يارب 

وبتمنى تعيشي احلى الاوقات عندنا

----------


## MR.X

[align=center]نورتي المنتدى
[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*تسلمولي يا محمد العزام و يا MR.X

و اكيد يا محمد رح اكيف معاكم ولو 
و مستر و الله المنتدى منور بصحابه يا ئمر 

شكرا الكم عنجد انتو كلكم زوووووء*

----------

